

Ask HN: There is any alternatives to cobian backup for windows xp/7/8? - digitalblade

Cobian backup is the best donationware backup software  (even compared to many commercial software). 
Now his creator, Luis Cobian decided to sell the complete source code (after many year of awesome coding for free!! so is a perfectly understandable choice) so we can&#x27;t expect more update or free version. 
Now I&#x27;m searching for a valid alternative to cobian. What i need:<p>- Open files backup (Volume Snapshot Service (VSS))<p>- Email alert in case of failure&#x2F;backup problem<p>- freeware even for commercial use (better if opensource)<p>- well maintained with a good forum<p>- a good integrated scheduler that support good backup 
scheme (daily incremental -&gt; weekly full -&gt; last n months  ) deleting the old backup automatically<p>any idea? the only good candidate is &quot;duplicati&quot; but at the moment don&#x27;t support email allert (only in a 2.0 cli version for testing purpose)<p>P.s. sorry for my english, is not my native language
======
carleyc
I was a Cobian user but ended up switching to Crashplan for my Linux machines.
Crashplan looks similar to duplicati so check that out. It does email alerts
too.

